

PayDragon is the express lane resting in your pocket - hamiltonchan
http://pandodaily.com/2012/04/12/paydragon-is-the-express-lane-resting-in-your-pocket/

======
aethr
This is a great example of the utility of including the domain after each link
in the HN listing. In short, it allows me to quickly and effortlessly scan
past stories at pandodaily and techcrunch.

------
andrewpi
The article says PayDragon is available in NYC, but when I downloaded the app
to my Android device, the nearest establishment showed ~6000mi away.

------
Maxious
I hear this startup idea over and over but I've never actually used a service
like this. What happens?

------
jrockway
I already do this with Seamless. And I don't have to press any buttons on my
phone. Actually, I don't need a phone at all. And I can make special requests.

------
DiabloD3
I don't understand the point of this. Why would I use this instead of Bitcoin?

